
Should we block forever waiting for high-quality random bits? - Tomte
https://www.mail-archive.com/python-dev@python.org/msg92676.html
======
brudgers
Past:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11874624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11874624)

